# Accidentes con electricidad, experiencias cercanas a la muerte



## Imzas (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola, mi curiosidad cuando niña, me hizo tratar de rearmar una radio que estaba deshuazada por mi padre. Luego la enchufe y solo emitian un zumbido, algo ovbio ya que la conecte como me parecio, mi padre dijo:
"mira asi que funciona, ya apagala y vamos a almorzar"
"bueno"-dije yo-asi que fui a apágarla desde el interruptor, y quede pegada al circuito, pues hice un puente entre fase y neutro. EN eso sentia que me iban jalando desde el cabello hacia arriba e iba saliendo de mi envase fisico por la cabeza. Ascendia siempre sintiendo la sensacion de "jalon" hacia arriba, como que me jalaban el cuerpo y el alma para separarlos, bueno le dije  a mi padre.
"corte la electricidad"- pero el no escucho nada, no articule palabra en el plano fisico, solo en el astral, el me vio en el suelo y fue a cortar el suministro desde el interruptor automático.
Mi padre se asusto, pues yo me cai al suelo o por lo menos mi cuerpo, y se volteo un plato con comida sobre mi cabeza. El creyo que la corriente habia destrozado mi encenfalo o algo asi.
Luego me incorpore y vi que en mis cuatro dedos con los que toque el circuito tenia llagas las que me acompañaron varios dias y me hacian dificil escribir en la escuale, en esa epoca tenia como 12 añitos.

Yo creo que por eso quede tan boba, jiji, y aun siento en mis nervios el siseo de la electricidad y tengo el pulso tan malo.
Por lo menos esta experiencia me dejo claro que lo fisico no es lo unico que hay, y que tarde o tempreno, todo lo que dejamos, loq ue amamos, lo que deseamos, deja de tener importancia para nosotros y abandonamos esta casa corporea para hacer el recuento de lo que fue nuestra vida y que debemos aprender para nuestra proxima encarnacion.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 15, 2011)

En esa epoca no tenia conocimientos de electronica y me paso por metiche, casi me muero, peor no habria sido gran perdida jiji. Bueno podria haberme reecarnado y ahi habria nacido en elc uerpo correcto o quizas no.
Y alguno de ustedes o un conocido ha sufido estos tipos de accidentes?


----------



## sornyacolores (Jul 16, 2011)

Me exploto un circuito en la cara, y por pentonto ¬¬


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2011)

la electricidad no te mata.....es fiel ......a menso que estes muy zapayo.

es la gente la que te mata.


----------



## 0002 (Jul 16, 2011)

lo de dice fernandob es muy cierto, la electricidad no hace nada si tu no haces nada tonto, aunque claro una que otra vez es bueno experimentar .

Acá en México nos gusta jugar con los toques toques...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 16, 2011)

esa experiencia deja como moraleja que la ignorancia es la principal causa de muerte (la siguiente debe ser la estupides)...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2011)

hace mucho me dijo uno que daba clases de buceo que cuando te sientas sin el mejor animo NO LO HAGAS.

siempre le hice caso.
si no me siento seguro de meter mano no lo hago.
si me parece que esa escalera es muy alta o insegura no me subo.
si el lugar es peligroso no me meto.
si estoy bajoneado o mal de animo para poder responder con atencion no lo hago.

nadie te cuida, nadie te paga.
cuando pasa algo todos se abren de gambas y te dejan solo.

yo decido y me cuido.
y si mi yo interno dice no LE HAGO CASO.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 16, 2011)

este tema se puede poner muy gore


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 16, 2011)

Buenas a todos. 
Pobre el flaco del primer video, de seguro de esa no safo. 
Mira hasta este momento de mi vida lo unico que me vino salvando la vida fue el diferencial y el termo magnetico, dos objetos absolutamente necesarios para el que tiene un tallercito. Siempre  como laburo mucho con fuentes atx de pc, y estan menos aisladas que pato ñato, me ha pasado de tocar el disipador del primario y recibir una pequeña descarga. La ultima vez, me paso por bobo, pero tenia la fuente prendida y sin la tapa, entonces dije.- bueno, la fuente funca okey, cerremosla- cuando fue a cerrarla sin querer con la tapa toque una de las puntitas del fusible, y al hacer los malavares que uno hace cuando recibe una descarga, al mismo tiempo con la carcasa, la cual ya estaba conectada al vivo y a mi mano, toco tierra y ahi hubo rayos y sentellas, mucho humo y pedazos de fusible por todos lados.

Otro tema que recomiendo es que cada persona, revise personalmente como tiene la instalacion electrica hecha en casa. Hoy volvi a hacer el sistema electrico del taller,  que le habia pedido que me lo haga un electricista, por supuesto que le tuve que garpar, y le habia suplicado que me ponga bien la puesta a tierra y hoy chusmeando sacando los cables de la caja de la termica me doy cuenta que del caño del vastidor solo salen dos cables y me fijo y uno era el vivo y otro neutro. Al momento me agarro una calentura terrible, y ahora lo que tengo que hacer es agarrar 10 metros de cable y dirigirlos desde la caja de la termica hasta otra caja, en otro pasillo que creo que esta con puesta a tierra, va en fin le page al chabon, para que me haga mal el laburo que al final lo termino haciendo yo !fantastico!.


Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2011)

no paro de reir con la de lady jaja 



alejandro electronica dijo:


> , y le habia suplicado que me ponga bien la puesta a tierra y hoy chusmeando sacando los cables de la caja de la termica me doy cuenta que del caño del vastidor solo salen dos cables y me fijo y uno era el vivo y otro neutro. Al momento me agarro una calentura terrible, y ahora lo que tengo que hacer es agarrar 10 metros de cable y dirigirlos desde la caja de la termica hasta otra caja, en otro pasillo que creo que esta con puesta a tierra, va en fin le page al chabon, para que me haga mal el laburo que al final lo termino haciendo yo !fantastico!.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
hace 20 años que trabajo de electricista y es como decis............hay cada uno !!!!!!


----------



## santiago (Jul 16, 2011)

Estaba armando un tablero hace un par de meses, de bastante potencia (un soft starter para un motor de 125 hp), al momento de conectar a la red, fui como toda persona consiente y apague el seccionador que estaba "aguas arriba" de mi instalación.

saque los fusibles y me los guarde en el bolsillo para evitar cualquier desagradable sorpresa, 
contento con los 4 nh de  250A en el bolsillo, conecte abajo del seccionador un cable subterráneo que había pasado previamente. Hasta ahi todo bien 

después me fui para la otra sala, donde estaba la maquina en cuestión, entre la sala de distribución y la sala de maquinas habrá unos 200mts. ni bien abro la puerta escucho una explosión, y un flash digno de la cámara de fotos de superman.
naturalmente medio sordo y ciego a las puteadas me volvi a la sala de tableros donde encontré a un empleado de mantenimiento, con una bolsita en la mano con fusibles como un nene con caramelos preguntándome por que se quemaban los fusibles. por poco lo c**o a trompadas

conclusion, no alcanza con llevarse los fusibles si pueden dejar una persona cuidando que nadie toque mucho mejor para ustedes.

un seccionador no es como una termica, la termica puede saltar y si, alguien puede levantarla, ahora si ven un tipo trabajando, un seccionador abajo y sin los fusibles por algo sera no?. en fin

saludos y guarda con la corriente, pero mucho mas cuidado con los salames.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 17, 2011)

ami no me ase nada es que soy de madera ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡madera(aislante)



santiago dijo:


> saludos y guarda con la corriente, pero mucho mas cuidado con los salames.


mas salame que el tipo que instalo una potencia y puso el cable rojo como chasis  y el negro como positivo ¡¡ 
o mas salame yo que me guie por los colores y casi quemo un auto¡¡¡¡


----------



## Electronec (Jul 17, 2011)

Hará como unos 12 años trabajando en una oficinas, procedí a conectar  una acometida de 4 X 25 mm + T.T. a una centralización del cuarto de  contadores de la finca.
Como decís compañeros, la electricidad no mata pero tampoco los salames  que decís, si no la falta de precauciones que nosotros mismos tenemos  que poner en práctica, porque cualquier detalle es importante a la hora  de salvaguardar nuestra integridad física. Bien:

Como decia, me dispongo a reañlizar el conexionado, pero con tensión en  el embarrado, no podiamos cortar corriente porque de ahí colgaban muchos  usuarios. La verdad que al parecer, no tendria por que pasar nada, porque  nuestra línea a conexionar no tenia carga y habiamos adoptado las medidas  oportunas de aislamiento para que nada se nos pudiera complicar.
Una vez terminada las tareas de conexionado y medición de fases y demas, metemos fusibles, volvemos a medir, y en el último momento, cuando acomodávamos los cables por el interior de los módulos de embarrado trifáscos............._*BOMMM*_ _*!!!*_..................sordera..............ceguera..........desorientación y un acojone del 10 y ni comentar la ampolla que me cubria media mano.

La causa, no haber revisado bien los detalles, para empezar.
La cuestión, unas esquirlas o virutas en las barras de cobre, se clavaron en unos de los cables que estábamos acomodando. Fase con fase.
Me c***é en la madre que....del tio que serró y no limó esas barras, pero con el paso de los años e aprendido que la culpa fué mia, inmadurez en el trabajo o llamenlo X, pero uno tiene que ser mas precavido que el copón, porque si no, te las comes doblas.

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Jul 17, 2011)

Fue un 31 de diciembre, estaba terminando un ampli para un cliente que lo queria para esa noche, quise cortar unos cables finos (fase y neutro) y tenia a la mano la tijera, por el apuro me distraje y no corte la alimentacion, senti un leve cosquilleo nomas, pero creo que me salve por poco...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 17, 2011)

santiago dijo:


> Estaba armando un tablero hace un par de meses, de bastante potencia (un soft starter para un motor de 125 hp), al momento de conectar a la red, fui como toda persona consiente y apague el seccionador que estaba "aguas arriba" de mi instalación.
> 
> saque los fusibles y me los guarde en el bolsillo para evitar cualquier desagradable sorpresa,
> contento con los 4 nh de 250A en el bolsillo, conecte abajo del seccionador un cable subterráneo que había pasado previamente. Hasta ahi todo bien
> ...


 
si ..la verdad que tremendo pelot...... el tipo ese, por que si lso fusibles se queman  no "desaparecen" ........tendria que haber consultado, pero se ve que no tiene muchas luces.

a ti te falto dejar un cartelito (para la proxima) , aunque si es uno de mantenimiento (indispensable para andar con NH) deberia saber que se estaban haciendo trabajos en el edificio.
pero eso es tener que deducir y ahi flojos.

suerte que no te agarro con las manos en la masa, pero lo de vos poner un cartelito es fundamental.

POR OTRO LADO  y lo que te queria poner es que por mas que uno conte la llave requete- general de aguas arriba hay que echar igual una mirada con el probador.

nunca te paso que igual habia tension en algun cable ???
una fase intrusa que tomaron de otro lado alguna vez y jamas la desconectaron.......tomaron una fase de el vecino incluso "provisoria" y ahi quedo  ese circuito ..... 
ese es un tema largo, pero que a mi me ha hecho llegar a 2 conclusiones:

1-- en general se prueba aunque se haya cortado la general
2 -- me siento mas tanquilo con corte trifasico que con corte tetrapolar, o sea que para mi mejor no cortar el neutro.
ojo, yo trabajo en capital y en clientes con fusibles de 100 amper o 150  como maximo generales.

sera quuisaz otra cosa en fabricas y lugares alejados.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> ami no me ase nada es que soy de madera ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡madera(aislante)
> 
> 
> mas salame que el tipo que instalo una potencia y puso el cable rojo como chasis y el negro como positivo ¡¡
> *o mas salame yo que me guie por los colores* y casi quemo un auto¡¡¡¡


 
tema que siempre discuti, y quienes tienen experiencia me dan la razon.

por mas que vayas a hacer un trabjo a la asociacion de elecrtterotecnia y el club de normas y reglas SIEMPRE tenes que verificar .

a mi me da mas tranquilidad y alegria encontrar una instalacion con TODOS los cable snegros o blancos (colores neutros, como hice en MI casa) , que encontrarme instalaciones lindas con cable marron y celeste.

ejemplos:
basta que un dia en la entrada por uno de tantos motivos posibles (que hay) da vuelta lso cables .....y listo, la put.. es virgen y la virgen es pu........
o hacen eso en solo "una parte " de la instalacion......y de ahi en mas no sabes para donde agarrar........y NO DA ponerse a buscar donde hicieron eso y solucionar el "por que " .
simplemente por que el cliente no le interesa mas que tener luz y de ninguna forma entendera y menos querra pagar eso.

encima sos vos el ultimo que fue a meter mano asi que todo sera tu culpa.

en fin.................



Electronec dijo:


> La causa, no haber revisado bien los detalles, para empezar.
> La cuestión, unas esquirlas o virutas en las barras de cobre, se clavaron en unos de los cables que estábamos acomodando. Fase con fase.
> Me cagué en la madre que....del tio que serró y no limó esas barras, pero con el paso de los años e aprendido que la culpa fué mia, inmadurez en el trabajo o llamenlo X, pero uno tiene que ser mas precavido que el copón, porque si no, te las comes doblas.
> 
> Saludos.


 
tenes fotos de algo parecido ??
yo nunca trabaje con barras, pero siempre pense que estaban diostanciadas entre si , como para que una simple viruta haga presion contra cables o lo que sea.........
si tenes fotos asi veo me encantaria, solo para saber .

gracias.



djwash dijo:


> Fue un 31 de diciembre, estaba terminando un ampli para un cliente que lo queria para esa noche, quise cortar unos cables finos (fase y neutro) y tenia a la mano la tijera, por el apuro me distraje y no corte la alimentacion, senti un leve cosquilleo nomas, pero creo que me salve por poco...


 

haaaa..si se estropean las tijeras de mama !!!!!!!:enfadado:
(y por varios dias no comi donde mi viejita adorada  )


----------



## Electronec (Jul 17, 2011)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> tenes fotos de algo parecido ??
> yo nunca trabaje con barras, pero siempre pense que estaban  diostanciadas entre si , como para que una simple viruta haga presion  contra cables o lo que sea.........
> si tenes fotos asi veo me encantaria, solo para saber .



Que tal fer;

esta foto se asemeja bastante a la centralización en cuestión, la diferencia es que esta, está inmaculada, limpia, impoluta, y la de marras era un pitostio, con poco espacio.

Destacar, que como trabajé con tensión, .........no pude pasar los cables por detras de las barras como aparecen en las imágenes.

Al empujar los cables hacia atras, se pincho con una barra. Es una chapuza pero, entre toda la maraña, nuestros cables heran los mas ordenados.




Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 17, 2011)

gracias por ponerlo, ahi lo veo.

yo en general me encuentro cosas viejas , tipo cables que llegan a fusibles grandes y de estos deriva en varias salidas.
lo de las barras si, es feo ... y mas asi desnudas...creo haber visto alguna vez barras que tenian una funda aislante, y se cortaban solo donde enganchabas el borne.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 17, 2011)

De nada.

Son un peligro pero al final a todo te acostumbras. Los portafusibles estan diseñados para incorporarlos con chicha, sin ningún peligro aparente. Pero volvemos a lo de antes..........en que punto comienza el riesgo.????

Las barras recubiertas son mas modernas. Suelen ser flexibles constituidas por varias laminas finas logrando la sección adecuada para su fin.

Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 17, 2011)

holi, amiguitos, en primer lugar gracias por contestar, y quisiera saber, por favor, que significa la palabra "salame" XD .


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 17, 2011)

salame,salamín == tonto 

Debe pronunciarse con cuidado porque evidencia la edad


----------



## Imzas (Jul 17, 2011)

a muchas gracias XD.


----------



## malto (Jul 17, 2011)

yo tambien  digo gracias, porque pensé que era algo como esto http://http://www.universoindias.com.ar/espaniol/adit25.htm


----------



## yafico (Jul 17, 2011)

hola jazminia, yo tambien tuve un accidente de peque con unos 12 años, ocurrio cuando intentaba reparar las luces de navidad del arbolito de navidad de mi casa y mi padrastro corto unos cables los cuales yo no note y me quede alli ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡PEGADO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ hasta que volvi nada el arbolito y no se de donde articule una palabra ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡MAAAMAAAAA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ y luego ella de escucharme  desconecto la energia.
y de terco continuo con esto de la electricidad y electronica.
pero bueno lo que quiero dejar de reflexión es que si cuidamos a nuestros niños (porque son los mas propensos a estos accidentes) y seguimos las recomendaciones de los fabricantes, y por supuesto no nos ponemos de sabiondos con todo no tendriamos tantos accidentes y mucho mejor, no habrian tantas muertes por esta causa

saludos a todos y no lo olviden


*YAFICO*


----------



## Imzas (Jul 17, 2011)

Y cuidando de no usar esos alargadores ( extensiones de enchufes multiples) de mala calidad chinos que se venden a precio de huevo en la calle (baratos), nos aseguraremos que las navidades o cualquier otro dia sean mucho mas seguras XD.


----------



## santiago (Jul 17, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> si ..la verdad que tremendo pelot...... el tipo ese, por que si lso fusibles se queman  no "desaparecen" ........tendria que haber consultado, pero se ve que no tiene muchas luces.
> 
> a ti te falto dejar un cartelito (para la proxima) , aunque si es uno de mantenimiento (indispensable para andar con NH) deberia saber que se estaban haciendo trabajos en el edificio.
> pero eso es tener que deducir y ahi flojos.



jajaja queres saber por que no deje un cartel ni nada, por que estaba tomando mates con el vago explicandole que estaba haciendo, una media hora antes jajajajajajaja

encima, exploto por que la punta del subterraneo estaban unidos los cables, para unirlos con la pasacable ... en fin

en muchas empresas de aca, toman para mantenimiento cualquier persona que "se de mania" muchos aprenden y muy bien, pero otros... jajajaja, eso sumado a la tentacion de ver una térmica tetra-polar baja y levantarla sin saber que hay en la punta.

electronec, como dice fernando, si podes cortar tension una solucion buena ( si no podes poner el acrilico protector ) es enfundar las barras, si ya se es un quilombo, pero te salvas de algun toque accidental 

nos vemos gente


----------



## Imzas (Jul 18, 2011)

Y la gente preparada de verdad? , yo estudie tecnico universitario en informatica de 5 semestres academicos + un semestre de practica y aun no encuentro trabajo ni para barrer. :S.


----------



## Xander (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola a todos, me animo a participar, es interesante el tema...

lei lo que dijo fernando...


fernandob dijo:


> la electricidad no te mata.....es fiel ......a menso que estes muy zapayo.
> 
> es la gente la que te mata.


cuando tenia unos 7 o 9 años, vi en la calle un aparato [no recuerdo que era] y le saque el cable con el enchufe...a escondidas estuve todo el día jugando con ese "magnifico" cablesito "magico"...

...era tarde ya, y se me ocurrio meterme el cablesito en la boca...lo enchufé...:cabezon:

...obviamente me electrocute el cráneo , la suerte que tuve fue que estaba parado sobre una mesa, y al momento de la electrocucion me caí y eso fue lo que quito el cable de mi boca, ahora conservo una hermosa herida en mi paladar que me recuerda que pude estar muerto...

...es lo mas estúpido que he hecho en mi vida, pero era un maldito niño curioso por la electricidad...ahora ya me acostumbre a electrocutarme, hasta lo hago a propósito a veces...

...lo gracioso, es que al otro día, presumía diciéndole a mis amigos que soy inmortal y quizá tenia superpoderes...

...saludos!.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 18, 2011)

Xander dijo:


> ................... y se me ocurrio meterme el cablesito en la boca...lo enchufé...:cabezon:
> 
> ...obviamente me electrocute el cráneo , ............




Y sigues vivo ???!!! Superpoderes es poco.

Saludos.


----------



## Psyco83 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yo trabajo en una planta embotelladora de gaseosas como Técnico eléctrico de mantenimiento, soy Tecnólogo en Electrónica... Un día, hace dos años ya, revisando un colector rotativo (anillos rozantes) de una llenadora de las líneas de embotellado por una señal que faltaba (sondas de nivel de líquido) me quemé tres dedos, resultó que ahí había 440Vac trifásico y justamente toqué las tres fases con el meñique, anular y medio las quemaduras fueron muy profundas, gracias a Dios no perdí mis dedos y no me quedé pegado debido a que tenía botas dieléctricas y no toqué tierra a pesar de estar rodeado de tuberías de acero, es decir jamás me pasó corriente alguna por el cuerpo, esto sí me hubiese matado.
El tema aquí fue que por exceso de confianza me ocurrió esto, existen otras dos llenadoras que tienen estos mismos colectores pero por ahí solo circulan señales de nivel de líquido y presión además de voltaje de control (24Vdc), asumí que en esta otra llenadora sería igual, ignorando los planos eléctricos.
Cuando regresé a trabajar, revisé los planos y me di cuenta de lo diferente del sistema de llenado con respecto a las otras dos llenadoras que por cierto son más antiguas, en esta, existen cuatro tableros en el carrousel uno que contiene dos fuentes de alimentación de 440Vac a 24Vdc, y el resto, PLC´s con sus respectivos módulos de entrada-salida que controlan cada una de las 120 válvulas de llenado y que están en una red profibus, a partir de ahí, con plano en mano reviso cualquier daño y con el multímetro mido todo para asegurarme de que pueda trabajar seguro, el tema de los letreros informativos y candados que se pueden colocar en disyuntores, seccionadores y demás dispositivos de corte de energía es muy importante de un año para acá se ha empezado a implementar esto pero es muy complicado de cumplir debido a que la producción prima sobre el correcto mantenimiento y varias veces hubo casos en que los supervisores de estas líneas encendieron alguna máquina mientras alguno de los técnicos estaba trabajando por suerte, sin accidentes que lamentar.


----------



## Xander (Jul 19, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Y sigues vivo ???!!! Superpoderes es poco.
> 
> Saludos.



si!, aunque quede algo loco  ...

...creo que esto sirve para aquellos papis electrónicos que tienen hijos muy curiosos...consejo: vigilenlos...no es malo que curioseen, pero a veces puede correr peligro...yo no tengo hijos, pero así como fui yo de curioso por mi padre que trabajaba en el área...puede pasar en cualquier familia...gracias a dios lo que me paso a mi no termino mal.


----------



## Jallego (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola, mis experiencias no se acercan mucho a la muerte, mas bien me hacen reir cuando las recuerdo, a continuación dejo mis cuatro primeras:

1) Estábamos tres amigos en casa de uno de ellos, los padres estaban trabajando y habiamos montano un taller de pintura de coches en miniatura, tendríamos sobre unos nueve años, entonces decidimos usar la cocina para calentar agua para algo que no recuerdo, el caso es que solo había "un mechero que se enchufaba a la corriente", nunca mas volví a ver uno de estos, el caso es que uno fue a enchufarlo y al momento se quedó pegado temblando y gritando, entonces otro fue a tirar de él y se quedó pegado a él, finálmente se me ocurrió coger carrerilla y darle una patada al primero, con el impulso se soltó, lo gracioso fue que al momento llegó la hermana y nos encontró a todos en la cocina pálidos y con una cara de susto que ni siquiera nos dijo nada.

2) Esta fue en navidades, quise hacer unas bombillas de colores, pero lo único que tenía a mano era un bote de pintura sintética, cubrí la bombilla del todo, incluso le dí un par de capas, estaba perfecta, la enchufé y funcionaba a la perfección hasta que saltaron los plomos, contaba unos 10 años.

3) En casa había un pastor de estos que sirven para que no escape el ganado, pues con un primo mio jugábamos a saltarlo sin tocarlo o a ver quien lo agarraba mas tiempo, que vas a hacer cuand cuidas del ganado, lo que se te ocurra.

4) Conseguimos una alarma de una empresa e ibamos a casa a recoger a un amigo, mientras esperábamos mi primo, yo y otro amigo estabamos en el bajo, el estaba arriba con sus padres, sacamos la alarma y fuimos a ver si la haciamos funcionar, la abrimos, modificmos unas cuantas conexiones como si supieramos que haciamos y la enchufamos diréctamente a la corriente, la alarma comenzó a sonar con un ruido ensordecedor, con las risas no éramos capaces de desconectarla, entonces cuando bajaron todos a ver que pasaba con un chispazo bueno saltó la luz.

Un saludo y he de añadir que por suerte no nos pasó nada grave.


----------



## jetcar (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola.
En Galicia y durante una noche de invierno típica nos llamaron a las tres de la mañana para cubrir una avería en un tendido eléctrico. Se daba la casualidad (o mala suerte) que la avería estaba en el segundo poste a la salida del transformador de baja.
La avería era una conexión de un cable de fase, lo malo era que los cables eran de aluminio descubierto.
Cuando estaba arriba con el cable desconectado lo sujeté con una pinza mientras cambiaba el conector. En ese momente una racha de aire soltó el cable sujetado y cayó sobre los otros tres que estaban cargados (con tensión).
 El fogonazo fué monumental, a 1 metro de mi cara, si cierro los ojos todavía veo la chispa y eso que hace 7 años de eso. Se fundieron 2 fusibles XS de 750 A y tuvimos que cambiar 60 metros de línea esa misma noche. A mí no me tocó, me llevaron al hospital con quemaduras de 1 er grado en cara, cuello y brazos.
Afortunadamente no tengo secuelas y sigo currando en lo mismo.
Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 27, 2011)

Psyco83 dijo:


> ...me quemé tres dedos, resultó que ahí había 440Vac trifásico y justamente toqué las tres fases con el meñique, anular y medio las quemaduras fueron muy profundas, gracias a Dios no perdí mis dedos y no me quedé pegado debido a que tenía botas dieléctricas y no toqué tierra a pesar de estar rodeado de tuberías de acero, es decir jamás me pasó corriente alguna por el cuerpo, esto sí me hubiese matado.
> El tema aquí fue que por exceso de confianza me ocurrió esto, existen otras dos llenadoras que tienen estos mismos colectores pero por ahí solo circulan señales de nivel de líquido y presión además de voltaje de control (24Vdc), asumí que en esta otra llenadora sería igual, ignorando los planos eléctricos.


Realmente Impactante Psyco83, ya que tus deditos absorbieron solos los 440 o mas (sorry, no se mucho del tema y de la tension promedio ni la de peack), que bueno que no perdiste dedos ni mano, ni nada mas del cuerpo, pero dime no afecto tu sistema nervioso, puesto que despues de mi experiencia traumatica de niña, quede con uan especie de parkinson que me dificulta mucho la vida, noe s mucho, pero cuandoe stoy nerviosa se me nota demasiado y tiro el cafe caliente con la mano izquierda, con la derecha me puedo controlar mas . Felicidades por aun estar con nosotros en el plano fisico.

Jetcar, admirable, aun tienes ganas de seguir haciendo lo mismo, cone se peligro, bueno, te endiendo un poc ya que aun me sigue gustando la electronica XD.


----------



## Psyco83 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola *Jazminia*, en realidad en el momento que me ocurrió eso no me asustó mucho, tenía unas quemaduras parecidas a las que te haces con un cautín caliente (muchas veces me he quemado ya, inclusive una vez fue con la punta y me quedó un lindo hueco en la punta del índice) y lo más raro en ese momento es que no me dolió ni durante ni después de la electrocución, fui al doctor de planta y la enfermera me limpió las quemaduras me retiró la piel quemada cortándola y me echó todos esos menjurjes que tienen y jamás me ardió ni nada ahí fue que el doctor me hizo asustar ya que me dijo que seguramente tendría quemaduras internas del hueso y nervios y que me tendrían que cortar las puntas de los dedos, o sea, las falangetas de los tres dedos........ me enviaron a emergencias de un hospital del Seguro Social y ahí en cambio minimizaron todo, típico.... me recetaron unas pastillitas y a descansar, "no es nada" me dijeron "no tienes la quemadura de salida de la corriente".... les dije "pero si está en mis dedos" ...."pero ahí fue solo la entrada, no tienes la salida de la corriente...."  .
Obligatoriamente fui a otro doctor, este sí me hizo llorar... me dijo "no es ni muy grave ni muy leve el daño, pero tengo que limpiar las heridas" ahí fue cuando empezó como si estuviera lavando ropa y no me soltó hasta que me hizo sangrar los tres dedos, ahí si me dolió, me recetó una crema y en menos de una semana ya tenía cerradas las tres heridas.
Solo me quedaron unas pequeñas cicatrices que casi ni se ven, sensibilidad?? no la perdido lo que si me pasa es que a veces me asusto porque siento como un hincón en el dedo meñique pero nada más. Me apena que a ti si te hayan quedado secuelas de tu accidente te has hecho revisar de algún médico por ese tema?????

Saludos


----------



## GustavoAprendiz (Jul 28, 2011)

Yo ya he tenido varios sustos arreglando un tocadiscos y un lector de CD. 

Al tocadiscos se le soltó un cable y no se me ocurrió otra cosa que conectarlo en una toma donde hacía contacto el otro conducto que estaba soldado en el fusible. Cuando encendí el aparato pegó una petardá que saltaron los plomos y el susto fue bueno. 

Con el lector de CD fue por no fijarme. Estaba calibrando la bandeja sin ver que a 5 Cm. habían dos conductos soldados a una placa en corriente alterna y sin darme cuenta puse la la uña y me quedé amargado durante 3 ó 4 minutos. 

Desde entonces me he documentado mucho sobre los transformadores y tengo especial cuidado con ellos.  En un foro de tocadiscos, amplis, ... me dijeron una vez que llevase mis aparatosa un técnico y mientras él lo reparaba yo obserbase, que un día de estos me podría carbonizar:enfadado: 

Lo que hay que hacer es ver lo que se hace y tener los conocimientos que se adquieren con la teoría. He manejado ya bastantes transformadores con un respeto considerable y todo va genial. Es una buena idea comprarse unos guantes de electricista hechos de caucho y largos casi hasta los coros.

¡¡Saludos amig@s!!


----------



## Imzas (Jul 28, 2011)

Gustavo, felicitaciones por aprender que primero es la teoria, y luego la practica. Dolio un poquito pero a golpes se aprende a andar XD.
@psyco83, te felicito por tu valentia, yo fui a la escuela con esos cuatro agujeritos en los dedos y me costaba hasta escribir :s. Ademas que por error me estaban dadndo unos medicamentos anti-epilepticos(nunca tuve epilepsia pero mi padre si, por eso era tan violento). Eso me hacia estar volada (drogada), y por eso se burlaban de mi, sorry "mostre la hilacha"(secreto, mostre mi parte debil XD).
Ah, y si he recibido ayuda sicologica durante muuuuuuuchos años, pero por otros temas, pero bueno, la vida sigue. Saluditos


----------



## GustavoAprendiz (Jul 28, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Gustavo, felicitaciones por aprender que primero es la teoria, y luego la practica. Dolio un poco pero a golpes se aprende a andar XD.
> @psyco83, te felicito por tu valentia, yo fui a la escuela con esos cuatro agujeritos en los dedos y me costaba hasta escribir :s. Ademas que por error me estaban dadndo unos medicamentos anti-epilepticos(nunca tuve epilepsia pero mi padre si, por eso era tan violento). Eso me hacia estar volada (drogada), y por eso se burlaban de mi, sorry "mostre la hilacha"(secreto, mostre mi parte debil XD).
> Ah, y si he recibido ayuda sicologica durante muuuuuuuchos años, pero por otros temas, pero bueno, la vida sigue. Saluditos



Muchas gracias Jazminia

La verdad que hay que tener mucho respeto con corrientes alternas. Yo cada vez que termino de experimentar con un transformador lo desconecto inmediatamente y por si hay que seguir haciendo pruebas en impresos donde circula este tipo de corriente, poner alguna lámina de plástico algo gruesa para no recibir arcos de tensión.


----------



## 3l3ctr0n1c0 (Jul 28, 2011)

agradesco por*QU*e nunca me a tocado un to*QU*e ele*C*tri*C*o y los *QUE* me an pasado no son de mu*CH*a gravedad!!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 28, 2011)

3l3ctr0n1c0 dijo:


> agradesco porke nunca me a tocado un toke elektriko y los k me an pasado no son de muxa gravedad!!


 
a mi tampoco nunca me paso nada grave, dicen que si te ligas un buen choque electrico luego quedas medio tipo parkinson , que tartamudeas o cuando escribis se te atoran lso dedos y escribis como la miercoles, eso te afecta en el trabajo , mas hoy dia que siempre uno usa la computadora.
por eso me cuido .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2011)

santiago dijo:


> Estaba armando un tablero hace un par de meses, de bastante potencia (un soft starter para un motor de 125 hp), al momento de conectar a la red, fui como toda persona consiente y apague el seccionador que estaba "aguas arriba" de mi instalación.
> 
> saque los fusibles y me los guarde en el bolsillo para evitar cualquier desagradable sorpresa,
> contento con los 4 nh de 250A en el bolsillo, conecte abajo del seccionador un cable subterráneo que había pasado previamente. Hasta ahi todo bien


 

Por eso a los seccionadores se les puede *quitar la tapa* , o sea llevarse la tapa *más* fusibles , la gran mayoría ahora trae "orejas" para ponerle candado y trabarlos cerrados sin fusibles  . . .  los idiotas son muuuuuuuy inteligentes 

. . .  no le temo a los Voltios , sino a los Amperios que son los que explotan


----------



## Imzas (Jul 28, 2011)

bueno los voltios son necesarios para que te circule una I, pero si esa I es grande, estas frito, casi literalmente. :s


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 28, 2011)

asado, frito no porque no hay aceite involucrado...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2011)

Ummmmmm , no me refiero tanto a los 30 o 40 miliamperes que circularían por el cuerpo Jazminita (que son mortales) , para mi lo mas peligroso son las explosiones en electricidad de potencia , porque una llamarada de esas te quema la cara , ojos y manos a más de un metro de distancia . . . .

Hablamos de fusibles de 200 Amperes o mas , son peor que los fuegos de artificio.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 28, 2011)

Pero el aceite humano?, bueno asado tienes razon Helminto, si estuve a punto de decir eso pero era para que calzara el chiste XD, de muy mala muerte la broma :s.
Amiguito DosMetros, me hiciste ver algo que no habia visto, el "fogonazo" (perdon por la frase ), que puede hacerte una quemadura muy grave, y sobre todo en el rostro, que seria muy visible y traer complicaciones futuras. Ademas los oos son una parte muy delicada, sobre todo por que mi viejita ve con uno solo y mal y la mama de mi ex pareja no ve nada , cosa que me aflije mucho por que en mi mano no esta el poder ayudarla . Por eso a cuidarse los ojitos .
Saluditos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2011)

Yo trabaje bastante tiempo en montajes electromecánicos de todos tipos y potencias, así que tengo unas cuantas anécdotas en mayor o menor grado terroríficas.

La peor fue fue en Buenos Aires, estación de Ramos Mejía, los que la conozcan tendrán presente la sub-estación transformadora que alimenta los trenes, se encuentra ubicada frente al andén del lado Norte y hacia la izquierda de la salida del túnel bajos las vías.
Se encuentra en esta el transformador reductor que alimenta los rectificadores que a su vez alimentan los motores de los trenes, una capacidad de unos 12MW aproximadamente.
Luego de haber entrado a la sala de seccionadores/rectificadores cuando había caminado unos 4-5m por el pasillo de gabinetes, escuche una tremenda explosión que me dejó aturdido, casi desmayado, un buen rato.
Cuando me recuperé me enteré que justo al momento de estar pasando saltó uno de los fusibles (1600A) de uno de los rectificadores, estos fusibles vienen con una carga explosiva que se encarga de "Barrer" con el arco que se forma al quemarse el fusible, este fusible en particular parece que había venido con un poco de exceso de carga y no solo cortó el arco, sino que también reventó la porcelana del soporte,  uno de los pedazos atravesó limpiamente la puerta de chapa del gabinete y se incrustó en la tapa del gabinete situado en frente al anterior, esto unos 50Cm detrás de donde yo había pasado unas décimas de segundo antes.

Otra bastante menos "Terrorífica" ocurrió en Tartagal, provincia de Salta. Luego de haber verificado el montaje y puesta en marcha de una pequeña usina de 4 motores diésel y unos 600KW de potencia, me quedo unos días verificando que todo funcionase como debía, en realidad perdiendo el tiempo pero de forma paga.
Durante una noche cayo una tremenda tormenta, habituales en la zona, a la mañana siguiente el personal de mantenimiento me vienen a consultar por que uno de los generadores, no generaba.
Al llegar veo el motor diésel funcionando perfectamente, pero el tablero no indicaba que hubiera tensión, al mirar con mayor detalle noto que del acople elástico que une motor con alternador colgaban "Cosas" que no debían estar allí.
Detengo el diésel y veo que las "Cosas" eran pedazos del acople prolijamente "Desintegrado" mirando con mas atención veo un bonito agujero en la bornera de salida del alternador de unos 10Cm de diámetro, la cosa se comenzaba a complicar.
Resumiendo durante la noche había caído un rayo que esquivó lo pararrayos, el techo de zinc y había echo tierra a través de la caja de conexión del alternador, obviamente destruyendo todo en su camino, resumen del resumen alternador y acople nuevos.
El alternador quedó tan derretido (Solido) que para ser desarmado hubo que cortarlo con soplete.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 28, 2011)

Fogonazo!, amiguito, por fin sabemos de ti, como estas? que te parecio el hilo sobre ti, queremos saber .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Fogonazo!, amiguito, por fin sabemos de ti, como estas? que te parecio el hilo sobre ti, queremos saber .



Me niego a declarar sin mi abogado presente.


----------



## jetcar (Jul 29, 2011)

En otra ocasión y trabajando sin tensión estábamos levantando una línea aérea de 4 X 250 que acometía un establo muy grande. En el último poste y ya que había que tensar el cable usamos el todoterreno con una marcha corta y reductora para que vaya tirando y levantando la línea.
Mi compañero y yo a 10 mts de altura estábamos esperando para sujetar el cable a su pinza cuando el muy cabrón del poste se partió por la mitad (era un 11/1000, 11 mts de altura y 1 tn de esfuerzo en la punta). Resultado:
Mi compañero tuvo una lesión medular y no volvió a trabajar en ésto.
Yo me rompí una pierna y un brazo y aún sigo trabajando en ésto.
Nos imaginamos que el poste debía tener algún defecto en su hormigonado y no aguantó el tirón.
Meses más tarde en ésa misma línea fuimos a realizarle un mantenimiento. Era tarde de tormenta y cuando empezábamos un relámpago descargó en el fin de línea y se la cargó entera (2 Kilómetros de cable). Yo estába soltando mi arnés ya en el suelo cuando cayó , 30 segundos antes y barbacoa de electricista.
Gajes del oficio.
Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 29, 2011)

*@ jetcar:*

Mejor no trabajar muy cerca de ti compañero, menuda racha...

naaaaaaaa......es una broma. Ten cuidado y me alegro que estes bién 

Un saludo.


----------



## jetcar (Jul 29, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> *@ jetcar:*
> 
> Mejor no trabajar muy cerca de ti compañero, menuda racha...
> 
> ...



Si tío, ja ja, en aquella temporada la empresa parecía gafada.
Instalando un generador diésel de fabricación propia con un motor V12 rescatado de un barco
al muy idiota de mi excompañero novato se le ocurrió hacer una prueba de diferencial una vez puesto en marcha el bicho sin decirme nada.
Agarra un cable de 35, lo conecta a una fase ANTES de protección y la otra punta al chásis del generador sin carga ni fusible de por medio. En algunos generadores como en éste el chásis es neutro.El chispazo fué bestial. Se oyó la explosión en toda la lonja.A mí casi me mata pero del susto.
El grupo de baja tensión con una salida apróximada de 1000 A saltó 10 mts por el aire, el cable de 35 nunca apareció y las tapas del cuadro se empotraron contra la furgoneta aparcada a unos 5 mts del bicho. El parabrisas a tomar por saco.
El chavalín volvió a nacer, porque tenía puesta la careta y la coraza que si nó la palma.
Por encima se desmayó y lo tuve que reanimar (cachondeo padre después en la empresa).
Se dió de baja por stress unos días más tarde pero aprendió una lección muy buena.
Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 29, 2011)

Buenas.
Mira jazminia, justo en estos momentos me vino a la mente un recuerdo, de un accidente parecido al tuyo. No te voy a contar toda la historia porque es un toque larga, pero se resume en que el soldador (que no tenia descarga a tierra), me tiro un correntazo y nose porque diablos no salto el termomagnetico, ya que deberia haber saltado por una sobrecarga. Estuve como unos 2 segundos pegado hasta nose que momento que me solto, cuando me solto la cabeza me era un infierno y creo que por unos momentos me agarro un fuerte dolor en el pecho y en el brazo, rapido nose porque me fui a bañar creo que era porque me sentia infernal, me dolia todo. 

En resumen cada vez me doy cuenta que lo unico que hacen los electricistas es cobrar para hacer un trabajo mediocre, va mas que nada me desepcionan cada vez que habro la caja para revisar las termicas y los diferenciales.

Saludos


----------



## jvildosola (Jul 29, 2011)

Esta bueno este topic.
Alguna de mis experiencias, hace un tiempo atras estaba en un lugar llamado Lampa haciendo algunos trabajos de electricidad, y entre alguna de las cosas que me paso allá, fue que estaba sobre una escalera haciendo unas conexiones de un tendido de enchufes que habia instalado en el taller, todo debidamente cortado, en una de esas cuando fui a hacer las uniones me dio la corriente, fue tanto el susto que cai de la escalera hacia una mesa, primero golpee mi espalda con un taladro de pedestal, despues caí a la mesa y de ahí al suelo, para que les cuento, fue peor la caida que el golpe de corriente.
Lo que habia pasado, es que algun pelotudo habia pasado un cable energizado por fuera de toda la instalación y no la vi, bueno culpa mia tambien, pero nunca me imagine con encontrarme una sorpresa así.


----------



## jetcar (Jul 29, 2011)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Mira jazminia, justo en estos momentos me vino a la mente un recuerdo, de un accidente parecido al tuyo. No te voy a contar toda la historia porque es un toque larga, pero se resume en que el soldador (que no tenia descarga a tierra), me tiro un correntazo y nose porque diablos no salto el termomagnetico, ya que deberia haber saltado por una sobrecarga. Estuve como unos 2 segundos pegado hasta nose que momento que me solto, cuando me solto la cabeza me era un infierno y creo que por unos momentos me agarro un fuerte dolor en el pecho y en el brazo, rapido nose porque me fui a bañar creo que era porque me sentia infernal, me dolia todo.
> 
> En resumen cada vez me doy cuenta que lo unico que hacen los electricistas es cobrar para hacer un trabajo mediocre, va mas que nada me desepcionan cada vez que habro la caja para revisar las termicas y los diferenciales.
> ...



Alejandro,

Si el soldador no tenía puesta a tierra y estaba derivando mientras no toques la punta con algo metálico y la corriente no fugue a tierra no saltará ningún magnetotérmico ni siquiera el diferencial porque para la instalación eléctrica no sucede nada extraño, no hay ninguna "sobrecarga". En éste caso la culpa es del soldador que no dispone de su protección a tierra obligatoria. Si en algún momento tocaste la punta del soldador, lo que estabas soldando, etc, provocaste una fuga de corriente y si fuese superior a 30 mA, que és el límite del diferencial en vivienda, debería haber saltado. Lo más probable es que la fuga no llegase a esa intensidad o bien que tu diferencial no ha respondido a tiempo (hay que comprobarlos regularmente).
Te digo por experiencia que me he llevado muchos calambrazos y en muy pocas ocasiones se ha disparado una protección. El cuerpo humano es mal conductor y en el caso de un contacto indirecto como el tuyo cerraste el circuito a tierra y te comportaste como un cable. No te digo nada si es directo.
No creo que ningún electricista se salte la protección diferencial para ahorrarse su coste porque és una protección básica en cualquier electrificación, básica, media o elevada ya sea para su cliente como para sí mismo en el caso de reparaciones.
Verifica el funcionamiento de tu soldador después de un buen rato encendido con un simple "buscapolos".
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 29, 2011)

jetcar dijo:


> .........El chispazo fué bestial. Se oyó la explosión en toda la lonja.A mí casi me mata pero del susto.
> El grupo de baja tensión con una salida apróximada de 1000 A saltó 10 mts por el aire, el cable de 35 nunca apareció y *las tapas del cuadro se empotraron contra la furgoneta aparcada a unos 5 mts del bicho.* *El parabrisas a tomar por saco*................



 ....Me mataste de la risa....

Saludos.


----------



## jetcar (Jul 29, 2011)

Pues al jefe no le hizo ni p. gracia cuando vió la furgoneta... 
Y después vió como quedó el generador y su cara cambió de color varias veces.
Saludos.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 29, 2011)

Buenas.
Jetcar, a mi gusto nose porque muchas veces que recibi descargas si a saltado el diferencial o la termica, un ejemplo clasico es tocar el disipador primario de una fuente atx que vas a recibir un choque muy chiquitito pero que al toque hace saltar el diferencial. Igual una diferencia avismal es que como muy bien dijiste el soldador no tenia salida a tierra y una fuente atx si tiene.
De todas formas siempre reviso yo el tema de las cajas para ver si todo marcha bien o si hicieron bien el laburo. La anterior vez revise la caja del taller que tengo, que justamente me la hizo un electricista y me di cuenta que no tenia cable a tierra, lo queria matar al flaco porque te cobran de lo lindo como si hubieran hecho una obra de arte.
A mi gusto una buena instalacion electrica tiene que estar compuesta por diferencial, termica y protector contra baja y alta. Te lo digo porque nadie, pero nadie pone el protector contra baja y alta, y es realmente necesario. Hace un par de años, edenor (empresa de luz) mando al edificio en vez de 220v, metieron 380v, un aire acondicionado en la cocina puesto con termomagnetico de 15A y pipi cucu, se prendio fuego, se quemo tanto que el marco de la ventana de abajo del aire quedo fundido, lo mismo la varilla de la cortina. Obviamente rapido se llamo a los bomberos en todo el edificio y vinieron a apagar el fuego con matafuegos que despues tuve que andar levantando todo el polvillo blanco que deja. Pero bueno tambien se quemaron teles y la heladera, igual por suerte edenor se hizo responsable y nos tuvieron que indemnizar por todos los daños causados.

Creo que me fui con la perorata. Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 29, 2011)

jetcar dijo:


> En otra ocasión y trabajando sin tensión estábamos levantando una línea aérea de 4 X 250 que acometía un establo muy grande. En el último poste y ya que había que tensar el cable usamos el todoterreno con una marcha corta y reductora para que vaya tirando y levantando la línea.
> Mi compañero y yo a 10 mts de altura estábamos esperando para sujetar el cable a su pinza cuando el muy cabrón del poste se partió por la mitad (era un 11/1000, 11 mts de altura y 1 tn de esfuerzo en la punta). Resultado:
> Mi compañero tuvo una lesión medular y no volvió a trabajar en ésto.
> Yo me rompí una pierna y un brazo y aún sigo trabajando en ésto.
> ...


 
PARA !!!!!!!!!! cuando uno dice cable de 4 * 16 se refiere a 4 cables de 16 mm.
asiq ue calculo que cuando decis cable de 4 * 250 te  referis .....a que ???? 

me parece imposible cable de semejante seccion AEREO.
tenes fotos ? aunque no sea justo ese trabajo?? , no te digo que mienstas, (por sea caso) solo que me asombra, si bien no me dedico a esas cargas pero jamas pense que cables asi de pesados se mandaban aereos.


----------



## jetcar (Jul 30, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> PARA !!!!!!!!!! cuando uno dice cable de 4 * 16 se refiere a 4 cables de 16 mm.
> asiq ue calculo que cuando decis cable de 4 * 250 te  referis .....a que ????
> 
> me parece imposible cable de semejante seccion AEREO.
> tenes fotos ? aunque no sea justo ese trabajo?? , no te digo que mienstas, (por sea caso) solo que me asombra, si bien no me dedico a esas cargas pero jamas pense que cables asi de pesados se mandaban aereos.



Hola fernandob:
PAROO!!!!!....
A qué ????...,RZ 4 X 250 AL. 4 conductores aéreos de 250 mm (neutro fiador).
No es un conductor usado por las suministradoras de aquí pero en el caso que cito era una instalación de enlace entre un TRF privado y la carga por lo tanto puedes usar la sección que quieras.
El 4 X 250 Al. ya no se usa, ni siquiera aparece en los catálogos de General cable, pirelli, etc, pero en mi empresa quedaban 2 bobinas enteras así que se usó ésa sección para la acometida.
Se hizo aéreo por la dureza del terreno y el trazado, que tenía varias curvas y porque és más barato.
Actualmente aquí se usa el 3 X 150 con neutro de 80 (y cada 3 apoyos lo pillamos en tierra por las tormentas y los armónicos).
Me extraña que en tú país no hayas visto una 250 tensada sobre apoyo metálico o HVM aunque ya te digo que actualmente no se usan (justamente por el peso).
¿Cuánto crees que pesa un LA 56, cóndor, gaviota, usados en alta?.
El peso del cable determina el esfuerzo del apoyo y nada más.
Lo más lógico sería enviar 2 RZ de 3 X 125 en la misma trazada y listo.
No, no tengo fotos del trabajo, hace varios años de eso y además no se suelen hacer ¿para qué?...
Hoy en día casi todo va canalizado con tubo DECAPLAST y cable RV-K. Hasta 4 X 630 te puedes encontar aunque es una barbaridad.
Saludos.



alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Jetcar, a mi gusto nose porque muchas veces que recibi descargas si a saltado el diferencial o la termica, un ejemplo clasico es tocar el disipador primario de una fuente atx que vas a recibir un choque muy chiquitito pero que al toque hace saltar el diferencial. Igual una diferencia avismal es que como muy bien dijiste el soldador no tenia salida a tierra y una fuente atx si tiene.
> De todas formas siempre reviso yo el tema de las cajas para ver si todo marcha bien o si hicieron bien el laburo. La anterior vez revise la caja del taller que tengo, que justamente me la hizo un electricista y me di cuenta que no tenia cable a tierra, lo queria matar al flaco porque te cobran de lo lindo como si hubieran hecho una obra de arte.
> A mi gusto una buena instalacion electrica tiene que estar compuesta por diferencial, termica y protector contra baja y alta. Te lo digo porque nadie, pero nadie pone el protector contra baja y alta, y es realmente necesario. Hace un par de años, edenor (empresa de luz) mando al edificio en vez de 220v, metieron 380v, un aire acondicionado en la cocina puesto con termomagnetico de 15A y pipi cucu, se prendio fuego, se quemo tanto que el marco de la ventana de abajo del aire quedo fundido, lo mismo la varilla de la cortina. Obviamente rapido se llamo a los bomberos en todo el edificio y vinieron a apagar el fuego con matafuegos que despues tuve que andar levantando todo el polvillo blanco que deja. Pero bueno tambien se quemaron teles y la heladera, igual por suerte edenor se hizo responsable y nos tuvieron que indemnizar por todos los daños causados.
> ...



Hola Alejandro, mátalo, al electricista, no me puedo creer que un "profesional" de éso se salte lo del cable de tierra. En fin, hay gente para todo.
Las protecciones alta y baja no conozco ninguna efectiva de verdad.
Si en tu caja CPM o acometida o embarrado o lo que sea se te suelta el neutro de entrada no creo que ninguna protección sea capaz de parar los retornos provocados por termos, motores grandes o similar.
Pero como medida de seguridad lo veo estupendo, todo lo que sea seguridad en electricidad es magnífico. Cualquier electricista lo sabe.
Saludos y cuidarse.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 30, 2011)

hola *jetcar* se ve que trabajas con cosas rurales y de potencia.
yo siempre pense que en el campo lo que se mandaba aereo era de alta tension (varios KV) y por ende cables finos, y luego se bajaba con trafo.
siempre tuve esa idea.
no solo por el peso sino por la caida de tension   , la cual para largas distancias te hace si que la seccion se vaya a las nubes.

por eso es que me parecia interesante ver fotos.

mira vos, se una cosa mas.



jetcar dijo:


> Hola fernandob:
> PAROO!!!!!....
> A qué .


 
fue solo una expresion de sorpresa 



jetcar dijo:


> Hola Alejandro, mátalo, al electricista, no me puedo creer que un "profesional" de éso se salte lo del cable de tierra. En fin, hay gente para todo.
> Las protecciones alta y baja no conozco ninguna efectiva de verdad.
> Si en tu caja CPM o acometida o embarrado o lo que sea se te suelta el neutro de entrada no creo que ninguna protección sea capaz de parar los retornos provocados por termos, motores grandes o similar.
> Pero como medida de seguridad lo veo estupendo, todo lo que sea seguridad en electricidad es magnífico. Cualquier electricista lo sabe.
> Saludos y cuidarse.


 
es un tema jodido el de tierra, tanto que decidi no meterme.
y si hay protecciones, simplemente esos modulos din que son protectores de alta y baja tension, por lo menos a mi me gustaria que tuviesen nun retardo mayor, pero vienen con solo 2 o 3 minutos (retardo a la reconexion) .


----------



## Electronec (Jul 30, 2011)

jetcar dijo:


> ....RZ 4 X 250 AL. 4 conductores aéreos de 250 mm _*(neutro fiador)*_.
> .............



¿A que te refieres con lo de neutro fiador?

A que el neutro en lugar de ser una sección inferior a la de las fases, es del mismo calibre por....

Saludos.

PD: Menos mal que la línea era de alumínio si llega a ser de cobre, ..........ni me lo imagíno.


----------



## rash (Jul 30, 2011)

el neutro fiador digamos que es el que "sostiene" los demás conductores y son de una aleación de aluminio..


----------



## Electronec (Jul 30, 2011)

rash dijo:


> el neutro fiador digamos que es el que "sostiene" los demás conductores y son de una aleación de aluminio..



¿El que le da consistencia mecánica y de tracción a la manguera? 

¿Y porqué los cuatro Al. son de la misma sección?

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Jul 30, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por eso a los seccionadores se les puede *quitar la tapa* , o sea llevarse la tapa *más* fusibles , la gran mayoría ahora trae "orejas" para ponerle candado y trabarlos cerrados sin fusibles  . . .  los idiotas son muuuuuuuy inteligentes
> 
> . . .  no le temo a los Voltios , sino a los Amperios que son los que explotan



a los seccionadores nuevos, por eso los amo, pero a los viejos jajajaaja, era una salida provisoria, miran o se si no tenia una bisagra remachada ese seccionador cosa de que ni la dinamita lo saque.


----------



## jetcar (Ago 1, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> ¿El que le da consistencia mecánica y de tracción a la manguera?
> 
> ¿Y porqué los cuatro Al. son de la misma sección?
> 
> Saludos.



Sastamente.
Una pinza de agarre tiene que agarrar el cable por alguna parte y lo hace por un conductor, el neutro.
El aislamiento es más grueso en ése conductor por los factores de envejecimiento como viento,calor frío,etc...
Las pinzas de suspensión por el contrario sólo lo aguantan suspendidos, casi no hay tracción ni rozamiento. Actualmente no se usan (no sé por qué).
La marca Cahors trabaja mucho material de ése tipo.

Los cuatro conductores de la misma sección ya no se usan como dije, ni siquiera está a la venta ya. Se dimensionaban de la misma manera en los sistema TN porque el neutro no se recogía en tierra durante la distribución, hoy en día se utiliza el sistema TT o IT y se "pica" el neutro en tierra cada X apoyos.

Exacto fernandob, lo nuestro son instalaciones de potencia, generalmente en ámbito rural (aunque también toca ciudad) por éso resulta curioso trabajar todo el día con aluminio de 95 o  cobre de 35 e intensidades de 500 A y al llegar a casa te pongas a montar integrados de la serie 40... jaja

Y para no salirme del post os cuento la última "aventura" de otra brigada de mi empresa.
Están realizando trabajos de canalización para una AT (alta tensión). Hay dos retroexcavadoras trabajando a la vez. En un momento una de ellas "clava" a fondo y bummmm... fuegos artificiales, una línea de baja a tomar por saco.
Se armó la gorda. Cuando miraron los planos cedidos por el ayuntamiento para marcar el trazado, en el punto donde rompió ponía:
Terreno vacío, sin canalizaciones adyacentes en 40 mts 
El cazo de la retro nueva no vale pa ná... y el conductor de la misma muy agradecido a Case Jordan porque sus ruedas son de goma buena y la butaca va montada sobre silentblocks de caucho que si no....
Saludos.


----------



## Xander (Ago 1, 2011)

jetcar dijo:


> ... y el conductor de la misma muy agradecido a Case Jordan porque sus ruedas son de goma buena y la butaca va montada sobre silentblocks de caucho que si no....
> Saludos.



que salvada


----------



## fernandob (Ago 1, 2011)

teoricamente que yo sepa igual al conductor (me parece) no le pasaba nada:

si la pala hizo un corto es que corto o unio a VARIOS polos o fases, con lo cual el corto se hace en la pala, como si fuse un alicate.

la corriente no pasara por la pala hacia la cabina para que ??? para volver al suelo ?? 
encima ........aunque las ruedas sean de metal ......donde esta sentado el señor que maneja ?? en una jaula de quien ???


----------



## jetcar (Ago 1, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> teoricamente que yo sepa igual al conductor (me parece) no le pasaba nada:
> 
> si la pala hizo un corto es que corto o unio a VARIOS polos o fases, con lo cual el corto se hace en la pala, como si fuse un alicate.
> 
> ...



Si haces un cortocircuito con cualquier cosa metálica, ya sea un alicates, una cizalla o una retro de 4 toneladas durante ése momento formas parte de la estructura metálica (conductora) que crea el corto, por lo tanto la intensidad de cortocircuito circula por la estructura (y por ti); momento bastante largo hasta que los XS estallan y cortan la salida del TRF. La corriente no va a la cabina, circula por ella.
Para prueba, no hay más que ver cómo quedaron los dientes del cazo. Además la electrónica de estabilidad de la máquina y la ECU se fueron a tomar viento.
Si el que maneja la máquina no tuviese suela aislante en sus botas o estuviese sentado en el suelo metálico de la Case y ésta fuese de orugas y no de neumáticos no me gustaría estar en su pellejo.
Salud y cuidarse.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 1, 2011)

sigo con que nopi y nopi......

es mas, si lo que haces es UN CORTO solo circula por la punta de la retro .
como en un alicate.

pero bueno...... no vamos a ponernos a probar, no ??

y ?? los demas que opinan ??


----------



## Electronec (Ago 1, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> y ?? los demas que opinan ??



Yo opino igual. Que la corriente va a seguir el camino con menos resistencia, de conductor a conductor, por lo tanto circulará por la punta de la pala.

Saludos.


----------



## jetcar (Ago 2, 2011)

pero bueno...... no vamos a ponernos a probar, no ??


Desde luego que no...
Prefiero quedarme con la duda.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2011)

mira que en haras de la ciencia siempre se encuentra una suegra o cuñada con la cual experimentar.

le decis que arriba de la pala alguien se olvido algo valioso y se suben corriendo .
o incluso a un capataz insoportable se lo puee usar...........

era obvio que nosotros no iriamos ..........


----------



## MerLiNz (Ago 2, 2011)

Yo cuando era pequeño me gustaba mucho trastear con aparatos electricos, pues una vez desmonte un secador para ver como funcionaba por dentro, le quite la carcasa de plastico, lo enchufe, y cuando lo agarre me quede pegado a el. Me hizo un agujero en el dedo que se podia ver el hueso, aun tengo la marca , ese dedo no lo puedo estirar tanto como los demas.

Otra vez, me encontre una placa para broncearse (yo pensaba que era una luz, estufa o algo asi...) pues me pase mirandola tanto tiempo que me quede medio ciego, por suerte fue temporal ya que por ahora tengo buena vista, pero no podia salir a la calle sin gafas porque me molestaba muchisimo la luz.

Otra vez recuerdo que cuando era pequeño tambien, coji una luz de el arbol de navidad (estas pequeñitas que van en un cable y son muchas) pues puse los hilos de tal forma que pudiese meterla en el enchufe, y eso hice, cuando lo meti recuerdo ver todo blanco, pero blanco blanco, como una granada cegadora, por unos segundos lo veia todo blanco  no me paso nada porque salto el automatico, la bombilla exploto.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 13, 2011)

me mandaron esto...............increible.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 13, 2011)

y fernando es obvio que la gente no tiene conciencia por algo a veces pasan los accidentes, aunque esos de accidentes no tienen nada, mas que nada yo lo llamaria negligencia o estupidez. 
De todas formas vi la foto del pibe del aire ahi enganchado y desde mi punto de vista esta cag**o en las patas.

Saludos


----------



## djwash (Ago 15, 2011)

La que me parece menos peligrosa es la de los obreros debajo de la maquina, confiamos nuestra vida a alguna maquina muchas veces, y a diario segun nuestro trabajo, estos tipos hacen lo mismo. Las demas, son gente que inerte...


----------



## Marce (Dic 11, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Luego de haber entrado a la sala de seccionadores/rectificadores cuando había caminado unos 4-5m por el pasillo de gabinetes, escuche una tremenda explosión que me dejó aturdido, casi desmayado, un buen rato.
> _Cuando me recuperé me enteré que justo al momento de estar pasando saltó uno de los fusibles (1600A) de uno de los rectificadores, estos fusibles vienen con una carga explosiva que se encarga de "Barrer" con el arco que se forma al quemarse el fusible_, este fusible en particular parece que había venido con un poco de exceso de carga y no solo cortó el arco, sino que también reventó la porcelana del soporte,  uno de los pedazos atravesó limpiamente la puerta de chapa del gabinete y se incrustó en la tapa del gabinete situado en frente al anterior, esto unos 50Cm detrás de donde yo había pasado unas décimas de segundo antes.



Buenas, leyendo el foro como todas las noches vi este comentario, y me hizo acordar a èsto:


----------

